
Ask HN: Elastic Cloud – conversion to annual billing prior to new pricing model? - jotaen
I’m Elastic Cloud customer for multiple years now and I have always been on monthly billing so far. In April this year a sales rep proactively reached out to me and suggested to switch to annual billing in order to get some discount – which I did.<p>As of August 1st, however, they launched an entirely new pricing model that effectively cuts all prices in half.<p>I don’t want to allege something, but the timing of that strikes me a bit as odd. Did that maybe happen to someone else as well or was it just bad luck for me?
======
QuinnyPig
Before we light the torches and grab pitchforks, have you reached out to your
account rep for an explanation / adjustment?

~~~
jotaen
Yes I did, but it wasn’t helpful so far.

My goal is not to raise a mutiny, but I want to gather more information at the
moment. It’s just a bit odd how it went and we’re talking quite some money
here after all.

